# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Sarrazin'in yalanları

## ceydaaa

742.jpgAlmanya'da Türk ve Müslüman kökenlilerin eğitim, iş ve entegrasyonda başarılı olmadıklarını savunan ve bu tezlerini istatistiklere dayandıran Thilo Sarrazin'in tezlerini çürüten yeni bir araştırma yayınlandı.

Almanya'nın Berlin Humboldt Üniversitesi'nde bir grup araştırmacı Sarrazin'in Türk göçmenler hakkında verdiği istatistikleri yeni istatistiklerle bir bir çürüttü. Yeni araştırma sonuçları bir broşür olarak yayınlandı.
Broşürde Almanya'nın en ciddi kurumlarının istatistik bilgileri kullanıldı ve Sarrazin'in istatistiklerinden çok farklı sonuçlar çıktı. 

Araştırmacılar Federal Göç ve Mülteciler Dairesi (BAMF), Federal İstatistik Dairesi, İçişleri Bakanlığı, Göç ve Entegrasyon Vakfı (SVR), Bielefeld Üniversitesi Çatışma ve Şiddet Araştırma Enstitüsü (İKG), Bertelsmann ve Friedrich Ebert Vakfı araştırma sonuçlarını tezlerine temel gösterdi.

----------

